
Cue Acquired For Over $40M, Likely By Apple To Compete With Google Now - satjot
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/03/cue-acquired-for-over-40m-likely-by-apple-to-compete-with-google-now/
======
rpledge
Clearly naming your startup after an Apple SVP is a good idea. I'd like to
introduce my next startup - Schiller

I kid - congrats to the Cue folks

~~~
ameen
Damn, I'm actually working on a side-project named Ive.

------
nthitz
When Google acquires a company, the company usually is open about it "Yay we
were acquired by Google". When Apple acquires they announce they are shutting
down. Interesting difference.

~~~
milesskorpen
"The company will not be shut down post-acquisition, though it did recently
shut down its app."

~~~
kcorbitt
I think the OP was referring to "shutting down" in the sense of stopping
development on their consumer-facing app. The article likely meant that they
weren't "shutting down" in the sense that the employees will still be working
together in more-or-less the same organizational structure as pre-acquisition.

------
goronbjorn
Even though they pivoted to calendar app, I still _loved_ their search
functionality. It was the fastest, most relevant search I'd ever used and was
genuinely useful. Cheers to Apple on the great acquisition.

------
olegp
It's interesting that most of the comments in response to this are about how
great Greplin was. What was it about Greplin search that appealed to people so
much? If it was so popular, why did the company pivot away from it? I have my
own theories, but would be great to hear from folks directly.

~~~
OoTheNigerian
Greplin was useful, worked and helped several times.

~~~
olegp
Did you use it on a regular basis and had it set as your home page or was it
useful only when you couldn't find something any other way?

~~~
davezatch
Not the parent, but I found it incredibly useful as well. The thing is, I
would always forget it existed, and so its utility was kind of low for me. I
was blown away when I first hooked everything up to it, then barely touched it
until they pivoted, at which point I lost interest and disconnected all my
accounts from them.

A shame, but not sure how to solve that problem.

~~~
olegp
Reason I'm curious about how everyone was using Greplin is because we are
working on something that addresses the same problem at
[https://starthq.com](https://starthq.com) and I think we cracked the
"forgetting it's there" problem.

Would love to chat more. I followed you on Twitter, so please follow back so I
can DM.

------
muglug
That announcement yesterday looked a little sad and morose, but a company like
that doesn't just go out of business, given all the interest in analysis of
real-world user behaviour. Congrats all!

------
Anonmattymous
And yesterday we were all talking about how it was such a shame that they did
the whole Greplin to Cue jump. At least they're doing good for themselves now.
I can definitely see how this would fit in with apples calendar, email, tasks
and all that other stuff to aggregate your schedule.

------
nsxwolf
Figured as much. Cue's abrupt and terse announcement had a very Appley vibe to
it.

------
joshdance
This makes much more sense than just shutting down. Congrats to the Cue guys
(if this rumor is correct).

------
jgalt212
Great tech that had yet to find a market. Now they have access to one of the
biggest markets around.

------
ronreiter
Daniel Gross is 21 years old. DAMN

------
ericfrenkiel
congrats Daniel, Robby, and team!

------
matthewbaker
This is great news.

Congrats to CUE!

------
badclient
Acquisition amount makes little sense. If I'd to venture a guess I'd say the
actual amount is closer to 2x money raised with the rest in performance based
incentives that no one expects to meet.

